# Icrbe



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The Internation Custom Rodbuilders Expo is just about 2 weeks away now. Just looking to see who is attending this year. I also want to add that to all the new guys that came to our gathering a while back that this is a invaluable experience. The siminars are packed with incredible information, that will help you become a more complete builder. My 9 yr old son Tyler will have a rod on display in the NERBs booth, be sure to check it out.
http://www.icrbe.com/


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

anyone in the greater Chrarlotte area that would like a ride I think I am going Sun.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Will be arriving Friday night and leaving Sunday afternoon. Looking forward to the hands on aspect of just about everything rod making.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Pending the Wrath of OLD MAN Winter, We should be there Friday for the Reception


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Will be there Thursday PM, leaving Monday AM. Been preparing for this one for a long, long time. I'm putting on 2 seminars, one on Saturday on Decorative Wraps, one on Sunday on Decorative Grips. Got a crapload of unique products for sale at The NERBs booth, and will be doing Q&A on Dec WRaps at the booth on top of the seminar Saturday. The NERBs will also be wearing out the tables in the hotel lobby bar, along with the Mudhole crew, we've been closing down teh bar each and every night for the past 4 ICRBE's. Lots of fun, look foward to meeting you guys.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

I.ll be there, probably in the Batson booth.
Barry


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im hoping to make it there.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm trying to justify a way to get there. Anyone from South Florida going?


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

I will be there in the RodDancer booth. Stop by and say hi and check out the Threadmaster finishes and epoxies along with some awsome painted reel seats and Fish Hawk threads. Well have some new thread to show you. See you there.

Mike Thompson


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike, if it's teh thred I am thiking of - I was tryign to get that from Robbie for a while, he never told me teh colors he had. I'm sure a bunch of guys wearing Qizard tee shirts will be invading to see what the thread looks like.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Me


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've planned to be there.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I plan to be there and soak up as much knowledge as possible. I'll be getting up early to make the 9 am rod building basics seminar.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Haven't missed one yet. Be there friday for the reception also. 20 minute drive.


----------

